# Suunto Core Alu Deep Black availability?



## medellin

I am new to Suunto, and would like to buy the latest Core model.

Does anyone here know where I could get one right now (I'm in the US)? It has been out for a little while now and it still appears as being Out of Stock on the Suunto site, Suunto Core Alu Deep Black | Suunto

Also, do you guys think this strap would fit the watch, physically and aesthetically ?

NEW-24mm MB-1 Vintage Dark Brown Pilot with Black Stitching 24/24 125/75


----------



## ejunge

It would look better on a positive face watch. I would suggest the Alu Brown- it has an Aluminum case and a positive face. It would look great!.. But that band would fit any of the cores with lugs. Your best place to start looking is Amazon.


----------



## medellin

ejunge said:


> It would look better on a positive face watch. I would suggest the Alu Brown- it has an Aluminum case and a positive face. It would look great!.. But that band would fit any of the cores with lugs. Your best place to start looking is Amazon.


I am assuming that all the Core models have the same software/innards. Any idea why their prices vary so much between them?

The Suunto Core Alu Light | Suunto for example is $549, but the Suunto Core All Black | Suunto is $299.. That is a pretty big difference.

And the Suunto Core Alu Deep Black | Suunto is $400.

I don't understand their pricing logic. What makes one so much more expensive than the other?


----------



## Mystro

Cosmetics and material of the case. 


medellin said:


> What makes one so much more expensive than the other?


----------



## Red PeeKay

medellin said:


> I am assuming that all the Core models have the same software/innards........
> I don't understand their pricing logic. What makes one so much more expensive than the other?


Yep, they all have the same innards, just the outside is different. As for the variety in price....marketing, supply/demand, chic.... You just have to sit and wait, eventually every model gets discounted at some time. Its just a matter if your prepared to wait.


----------



## Streeter

I have ordered the new Alu Deep Black core, it says they will have stock ready to ship by the 22nd of this month but we shall see. That's to the UK from Spain.

I am new to this forum but have lurking and reading gathering information and once I decided on a Sunnto Core I had to choose between the 75th anniversary edition or the Alu Deep Black, The Deep Black won 

Jason


----------



## Anderson123

*Core Alu Deep Black (Brand New Designed 2012) Negative Display is Unreadable

*Suunto distributes and uses a 'marketing picture' from their website that makes the numbers 'jump out at you' (highly readable) because they are bright grey against a black background; this is what you expect to see when you eventually purchase the watch - a nice contrast. However, I received my new Core Alu Deep Black through shipping (I hadn't seen it in person) and the numbers on the display are not bright grey like the picture, they are a dark gold and, I kid you not, 1/10 as bright as the picture; in other words very dim and next to unreadable. I had even set the watch to the highest contrast setting I could without the numbers being 'washed out' by overexposure.

So, this watch can have all the features you want, I am sure they are all good, but if you can't read it, what's the use. My advice, stay away unless you want to stop to put on your reading glasses while climbing.

You think that with all the good designers, they could have got the contrast right.

Good luck!


----------



## Streeter

Oh well mine is on it's way, if it's rubbish it's going back and I will get a ambit

Jason


----------



## medellin

Anderson123 said:


> *Core Alu Deep Black (Brand New Designed 2012) Negative Display is Unreadable
> 
> *they are a dark gold and, I kid you not
> Good luck!


Wow, is this true? Can you post a picture of it?

This is a major deceptive practice if what you say is correct. There is not a hint of gold in the display of the watch they have on their site.

Have you contacted suunto to inquire about it? Where did you buy it?


----------



## petem99

Anderson123 said:


> the numbers on the display are not bright grey like the picture, they are a dark gold and, I kid you not, 1/10 as bright as the picture; in other words very dim and next to unreadable.


Does anyone know whether they've changed the design/manufacture of the face recently, or perhaps done something different for the Alu Black? I ask because I used to have a Core All Black a couple of years back, which looks like the same face with just a different case and I can't recall the digits ever looking gold. Mine actually did look about the same grey colour as in the picture of the All Black or Alu Black on their web site.

Having said that, there's no doubt the reverse display on my Core wasn't as easy to read as the normal one on other Cores, especially when the ambient light wasn't good. I did struggle to read it on occasion and though I kept it (I loved the way it looked), when the time came for a new watch I went for one with a normal display which must tell you something.

Funnily enough the Ambit I now have doesn't seem to have the same problem when it's in reverse display mode, it seems to be much easier to read than the Core All Black ever was so the technology in there has clearly improved. Though of course if you don't like it on the Ambit you can just switch it back to normal display mode anyway, which I assume is something you can't do on the Alu Deep Black.


----------



## Streeter

Well my Alu Deep Black Core has arrived had a quick look at it sat in the box and it looks good! but can't touch for another two weeks for my birthday :-( so wife is wrapping it up! Will let you all know what the display is like when I do, the sticker on the front of the watch shows grey numbers but that could be a generic sticker for all negative dispay suuntos.

Jason


----------



## medellin

I ended up purchasing the Deep Black.

I can report the the numbers on the display are gray, but at steep viewing angles and under dim lighting in can seem just a tiny bit golden. 

99.9% of the time it looks gray though. I will say however that it is not easy to read under anything other than normal ambient sun/indoor lighting. The light function on the watch is nice and bright though.

The watch itself is fantastic. This is my first ABC watch, and I am amazed at how accurate it is. 

The strap on the watch is the most comfortable I have had on any watch.


----------



## Streeter

Sounds good to me, just have to wait until the 6th then I can open mine.

I still can't believe there are no YouTube clips of the deep black, I found one of the White one but no deep black. Might put a clip up of mine.

Jason


----------



## gerasimov

There is one in the local shop. The display looks quite like the old negative displays.



Streeter said:


> I still can't believe there are no YouTube clips of the deep black, I found one of the White one but no deep black. Might put a clip up of mine.
> 
> Jason


----------



## jimmygee

I have one. It is my favorite Core model. I think you will like.


----------



## Streeter

Got to finally get my hands on it yesterday, absolutely love it, it's my first ABC watch but it's really cool.

Looks a grey display most of the time, in daylight looks sometimes blueish at some angles because of the sapphire crystal and can look gold indoors under some lighting conditions, but I love it.









Jason


----------



## guilherme

Thanks for sharing! Could you share a few more pics?


----------



## rmarinheira

Does the core alu deep black have sapphire glass? I thought it was mineral glass!


----------



## Streeter

Yep here are some more pics, it's getting a little scratched and knocked up a bit now, 14 days on my wrist  I'm a electrician and it takes a bit of abuse while I'm at work. It's very comfy on the wrist and love the depth meter when at the pool, my kids thought it was great diving to the bottom of the deep end with it watching the depth change. Anyway here are some more pics.


























Not sure about the glass, it has a blue tint to it so assumed it was sapphire, I'm sure someone on here will say oneway or the other.

Jason


----------

